# Tech Forum Summary - August 13th, 2007



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Tech Forum Summary - August 13th, 2007*​Tech Forum Hosted by
Mark Jackson - President of Echostar Technology
Dan Minnick - VP, Engineering

Product Updates
Guest: Seagate Technology
iTV Updates
Trivia Giveaways
Q & A

*Two New High Def Receivers*

*ViP-222* ... similar to a 322 except the TV1 is High Def
Single Mode allows Picture-in-Picture
Dual Mode for independent viewing on two TVs

*ViP-722 DVR* ... replacing the ViP-622 DVR
Dual-tuner, two-TV High Def DVR
500 Gig hard drive - user partition 350 hrs Standard Def 55 hrs High Def
Single Mode allows Picture-in-Picture
Dual Mode for independent viewing on two TVs

Upgrades ...
Dish-n-it Up - $100 mail in redemption
_Log in to your account at Dishnetwork.com for your price!_

*New HighDef Channels this week (August 15th)*
AT100 w/DishHD and above
MHD: Music High Definition (MTV, VH1 and CMT videos in HD)
Discovery HD (the regular channel in HD, in addition to Discovery HD Theatre)
The Learning Channel HD

AT200 w/Dish HD and above
Animal Planet HD

AT250 w/Dish HD and above
The Science Channel HD
Golf/VS HD (combined channel)

*New Software Features*
For ViP-622 DVR ...
Group by Titles
Connect your 622 to the Internet ... and buy PPV!
$5 fee will be waived once you are connected (it may take a month).
Phone line apps (Dish Home customer service) will not work (yet) via ethernet.
New features coming such as programming your DVR via the Internet.
Visit http://tech.dishnetwork.com/ and download the Home Network Installation Instructions

Giveaway ... ViP-722 DVR installed!
Q: What is the true amount of space that is available on a new 100GB hard disk drive?
(Answer rounded to nearest 1000.)

*Q&A*
Q (Jason): More than one 622, can I move external storage from one receiver to another?
A: Yes ... initial software release allows you to do it three times. (Household key coming later.)
(On 622 and 722.)

Q (Martin): Pocketdish Archos ... DRM problems.
A: We must protect content. Move is required to pocketdish.

Q (Richard): Is a landline required to subscribe to Dish Network?
A: You do not need a landline to subscribe, but you do need it for special features.

Q (Scott): Download DVR to PC?
A: Not directly. Use a DVD recorder ... dub it!

Q (Tracy): Upgrade 322 to 222 ... Screen saver interrupts dubbing? 222 internet capable?
A: 322 can have nightly update disabled. 222 will have the same thing.
(Or use an auto-tune timer to wake up the receiver.)
222 can be connected later this year ... possibly USB to Ethernet on older boxes later this year.

Q (Leo): Will the 722 have a ATSC RF output?
A: No. Copyright issues prevent this.

Winner: Kim Riggs ... 93.132GB

*External Hard Drive Feature*
External library of content ...
For ViP-622 DVR and ViP-722 DVR - move programs to enjoy later and open up space on main drive.
ANY High Quality off-the-shelf single disk USB 2.0 between 40GB and 750GB
Dedicate the drive for external storage -- using on another device will destroy content.
One time activation fee ($39.99) to activate this feature on all receivers on your account.
(Special Number 888-241-2205 --- WAIT UNTIL 8/15 !!!)
Programs can be played from the drive or transferred back to the receiver.
Only one drive at a time ... this will be expanded later.
Connect the USB Hard Drive directly to the receiver. *Hard Drive will be reformatted!*
Only content from "My Recordings" can be moved (Movies on Demand and other rental content will not transferred).
This does not work swapped to a PC or with your buddies.

Guest: Seagate Technology
Rob Pait, Director of Marketing
Lots of good information on picking a good hard drive!

Giveaway ... Maxtor One Touch Drive and Seagate Free Agent Drive ... 750GB each (two winners)
Q: In GB, what was the maximum capacity of the world's first commercially available hard drive using perpendicular recording technology.

New Software ...
Signal Strength Screen - making it more consistent across all models.
Green and not less than 17. Yellow bar is potential problem. Red bar 10 or below is loss.

Scott Higgins (Director of Sales, Interactive TV) iTV update ...
Showing us the Mosaic we all know.
(DishOnline scheduling looks nice.)

Winners ... Seagate Q --- 160GB
Brian Reddy Providence RI and Pam Willard Windsor CT

*Q&A*
Q (Gary): Have Seagate and I formatted it for Unix? Is this right? Which port?
A: The receiver reformats the drive ... doesn't matter. USB Port. Any port works.

Q (Mike): Old Dish 300 ... I want to connect this for 61.5°?
A: Yes. It depends on your LNBs.

Out of time ...

Next Charlie Chat ... September 10th, 2007 - 9pm ET Channel 101

Replays (Eastern Time):
Thursday, August 16th, 5am
Saturday, August 18th, 5am
Sunday, August 19th, 5am and 7pm
Monday, August 20th, 9pm
Thursday, August 23rd, 9pm
Saturday, August 25th, 5am
Sunday, August 26th, 5am and 7pm
Monday, August 27th, 9pm
Thursday, August 30rd, 9pm


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

nice job james, thanks


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks James, nice job. I got stuck at work and missed all but the last 10 minutes.


----------



## SHADO 1 (Jun 4, 2006)

"ANY High Quality off-the-shelf single disk USB 2.0 between 40GB and 750GB"

Will an internal HD in an external case also work if it has USB 2.0?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The answer that really surprised me was the one saying a landline wasn't required. I hope the contracts folks are rewriting the terms & conditions of the residential agreement where it states you have to have a phone line connected... otherwise a bunch of folks will soon be mad at the guys from Tech Chat for their answer.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

SHADO 1 said:


> "ANY High Quality off-the-shelf single disk USB 2.0 between 40GB and 750GB"
> 
> Will an internal HD in an external case also work if it has USB 2.0?


The key is that it has to be USB 2.0. If your case is USB 2.0 then any drive between 40 and 750 GB that will fit into that case should work just fine. The receiver will reformat it. Sounds like you could take any drive you have laying around and stick it into the case and give it a try. If it works then buy a larger drive and put it into the case. 500 GB USB2.0 drives seem to be the best price point right now for ready to go boxes as they are just over $100 in a USB 2.0 case. Naked drives are obviously less but not by a lot.

..Doyle


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I guess they meant that you could look at your account on the 15 th to see what price for the 722 if you wanted to upgrade to it, and not today . It only shows me the price to upgrade to the 622 right now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They stressed high quality and single drive ... and from 40GB to 750GB.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

So, how much extra HD time does 100 GB provide? I do have a spare USB 2 case that I could stick a Seagate 750 in and maybe that makes the most sense. On the other hand, waiting to see what others report when they hook up their drives might be prudent. 

..Doyle


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

James Long said:


> They stressed high quality and single drive ... and from 40GB to 750GB.


A single drive period. or a single drive at a time? I was under the impression you could have multiple drives, but only one connected at a time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

A couple q - Golf channel or GOLD, the disk should be compatible ?

And HD usually is Hi Def, HDD - hard disk drive.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rob Glasser said:


> A single drive period. or a single drive at a time? I was under the impression you could have multiple drives, but only one connected at a time.


Single drive per case. It sounded like _some_ multiple drive cases _might_ work (depending on how the manufacturer had set them up) but single drives were the preference.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was mentioned 'if the disk is compatible, then it will be formatted' - not direct quote, or I misinterpret that phase.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> A couple q - Golf channel or GOLD, the disk should be compatible ?


Spel-chek didn't catch Gold for Golf. 


> And HD usually is Hi Def, HDD - hard disk drive.


Clarifications made for those who may not have been reading in context.



P Smith said:


> It was mentioned 'if the disk is compatible, then it will be formatted' - not direct quote, or I misinterpret that phase.


It is a good thing they are not reformatting non-compatible hard drives. 
(Or at least I hope they wouldn't.)

Yes, I do recall that IF statement (or something similar) being made.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Nice job! The EKB Tech Forum Summary, 8/13/07 is now also available.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

HDMe said:


> The answer that really surprised me was the one saying a landline wasn't required. I hope the contracts folks are rewriting the terms & conditions of the residential agreement where it states you have to have a phone line connected... otherwise a bunch of folks will soon be mad at the guys from Tech Chat for their answer.


Most peopel don't connect a land line..Its only really required if u have a dual tuner receiver or like to order pay per view


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

juan ellitinez said:


> Most peopel don't connect a land line..Its only really required if u have a dual tuner receiver or like to order pay per view


Don't forget the caller ID feature. If you have a land-line in your home caller ID will not work unless you connect a phone line to your receiver.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Would have been nice to hear if they had any news concerning the old, old, old announcement that they were working with Microsoft on something like a tuner card for Media Center/Vista PCs...


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

SHADO 1 said:


> "ANY High Quality off-the-shelf single disk USB 2.0 between 40GB and 750GB"
> 
> Will an internal HD in an external case also work if it has USB 2.0?


Well, it seems to work with mine (Seagate 750GB PATA drive in USB 2.0 external case) - it recognized that it's there and formatted it. I'm now being prompted to call Charlie and give him $40 ("authorize") so the 622 can use it.

--Doug


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a vip 211. How much will it cost me to upgrade to a vip 222 or a vip 722?


----------



## cyclone27 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have two 622s. Will I be able to use the same HDD for both receivers and move it back and forth between each receiver?
Or do I need a seperate HDD dedicated to each receiver?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

cyclone27 said:


> I have two 622s. Will I be able to use the same HDD for both receivers and move it back and forth between each receiver?
> Or do I need a seperate HDD dedicated to each receiver?


See post#1 here.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Does one need an mpeg4 unit to get these new HD stations?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

penguin44 said:


> Does one need an mpeg4 unit to get these new HD stations?


Yes.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

After the 15th, you will need an MPEG4 unit to get some of the old stations as well. That is all of the VOOMs.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

djlong said:


> Would have been nice to hear if they had any news concerning the old, old, old announcement that they were working with Microsoft on something like a tuner card for Media Center/Vista PCs...


I thought that was D* ... also E* ?

You can try posting this question in the insider's thread in AVS forum HiDef DVD forum ... someone might answer.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

So, at this point it looks like we don't know how much additional time each Gigabyte buys us. Tomorrow will tell.

..Doyle


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

Right now i have a vip 211. Does anybody how much it will cost me to upgrade to a vip222 or a vip722?


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

satguy06 said:


> Right now i have a vip 211. Does anybody how much it will cost me to upgrade to a vip222 or a vip722?


Log into your account at dishnetwork.com and you should be able to see how much it would cost you to upgrade.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

You might search the forums to find out how much of the internal drive is dedicated to user storage (I *think* there is a 350 gig drive in the 622 but only 250 gig is partitioned for user storage) and you should be able to ballpark it with the total number of hours available. If my guess is correct, 100 gig would get you about 80 hours SD and around 10 hours or so of HD..



DoyleS said:


> So, at this point it looks like we don't know how much additional time each Gigabyte buys us. Tomorrow will tell.
> 
> ..Doyle


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

DBS Commando said:


> Log into your account at dishnetwork.com and you should be able to see how much it would cost you to upgrade.


Now on the site i don't see the vip722 advertised. Do I need to call them? Also, to get a high definition receiver for one tv, it will cost me $149.00 up front credit card payment?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The 722 offers start *AUGUST 15th* ... No, I don't expect the web to be updated or the CSRs to be clued in at midnight tonight. Give E* time to get things updated.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

juan ellitinez said:


> Most peopel don't connect a land line..Its only really required if u have a dual tuner receiver or like to order pay per view


My point was... the contract we sign says all receivers must connect to a phone line. The audit "police" have called folks who did not have their receivers connected if they have multiple receivers. Lots of threads about that, though not so much recently.

I wonder if Dish really is in the process of relaxing or doing away with that requirement across the board.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> A single drive period. or a single drive at a time? I was under the impression you could have multiple drives, but only one connected at a time.


I got the impression that you can only have one drive per DVR at this time, but perhaps I'm wrong. He mentioned the ability to "Rack em and Stack Em" at a later time about 2 or 3 times but I guess I'm not sure now what exactly that meant come to think of it. Thankfully an extra 500-750GB should get me by for quite some time (if I decide to pay them the BS $40).


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

bobukcat said:


> I got the impression that you can only have one drive per DVR at this time, but perhaps I'm wrong. He mentioned the ability to "Rack em and Stack Em" at a later time about 2 or 3 times but I guess I'm not sure now what exactly that meant come to think of it. Thankfully an extra 500-750GB should get me by for quite some time (if I decide to pay them the BS $40).


My understanding is you can have as many hard drives as you want, but only one drive connected at any one time (i.e. no hubs or using front and back ports at the same time), and no enclosures that support multiple drives inside.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

Right now this is what I subscribe to.

DIGITAL HOME ADVANTAGE WITH AMERICA'S TOP 200 $47.99
DISH HOME PROTECTION PLAN (DHPP) $5.99
DISHHD $20.00
LEASED RECEIVER FEE $6.00
WITH LOCALS $0.00

If I upgrade to a VIP722 DVR, will there be any additional charges to my bill?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

satguy06 said:


> Right now this is what I subscribe to.
> 
> DIGITAL HOME ADVANTAGE WITH AMERICA'S TOP 200 $47.99
> DISH HOME PROTECTION PLAN (DHPP) $5.99
> ...


Not to your monthly bill, but you will have whatever the one time charge is to upgrade to the ViP722.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

satguy06 said:


> Right now this is what I subscribe to.
> 
> DIGITAL HOME ADVANTAGE WITH AMERICA'S TOP 200 $47.99
> DISH HOME PROTECTION PLAN (DHPP) $5.99
> ...


Yes, you would have additional charges on your bill, but we can't be sure which charges would apply. Certainly, a $5.98 DVR fee would be added to the above. Another $6 leased receiver fee COULD be added, but it also might be just replacing the $6 lease fee you have now with the $6 fee for the 722. You could convert to DISH DVR Advantage to cut $3.96 off of the $5.98 DVR fee. A lot would depend on on what you have now and whether you plan to keep it, or remove it from the account. If you don't have a land line to plug the 722 into, there COULD be another $5/month fee.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

CABill said:


> Yes, you would have additional charges on your bill, but we can't be sure which charges would apply. Certainly, a $5.98 DVR fee would be added to the above. Another $6 leased receiver fee COULD be added, but it also might be just replacing the $6 lease fee you have now with the $6 fee for the 722. You could convert to DISH DVR Advantage to cut $3.96 off of the $5.98 DVR fee. A lot would depend on on what you have now and whether you plan to keep it, or remove it from the account. If you don't have a land line to plug the 722 into, there COULD be another $5/month fee.


Ok, let me clarify

I read upgrade as replace a 622 (already has a $6.00 a month lease fee, which would indicate a ViP receiver, so I assumed 622) with a 722, based on that, and the fact that he is not already paying the $5/month no phone line fee, and his plan shows he is already on the advantage program and no current DVR fee listed separately, his reoccurring monthly fee will not change.

However, since it was Digital HOME Advantage and not DISHDVR Advantage maybe I assumed wrong. So, if you are going from a 622 to a 722, and not keeping the 622 your fees should not change. If you are going to from a leased Non-DVR receiver to a 722 your monthly fees will probably increase slightly because of the change to the DISHDVR advantage program. I would expect the change to only be a couple dollars a month since that plan saves you $3.98 a month and the DVR fee is $5.98 a month, I believe.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I read it that he is NOT a DishDVR Advantage customer, and doesn't have a 622, nor any DVR at all for that matter. He does have a 211 and DishHD, but appears to pay a $6 lease fee on the 211. My WAG is that the 211 is his ONLY receiver, and he got the 211 as a DIU, but still pays the lease fee as his only receiver.

DIGITAL HOME ADVANTAGE WITH AMERICA'S TOP 200 $47.99
That's just vanilla AT200 with Locals for $47.99, not $49.99 for DDA.

Were just guessing though without input from satguy06 (Why pick a Tech Forum thread?).


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks CABill, the light bulb went off after I posted my reply and have since updated it to reflect the same =)


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a VIP 211 right now. I called CR this afternoon just to get more info if I should upgrade. She said I would have to pay a $149.00 one time upfront payment. But, I would later get a $50.00 rebate on my next bill. And then there's a $10.00 credit on my bill for the next 10 months (I forgot what this was for). Now, I saw CABILL write that i would need a phone line for DVR. I'm new to DVR, will I need a phone line if I should upgrade to the VIP722?


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

I also have a 311.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

by the way, what is DDA?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DISH DVR Advantage


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

ok


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

So, I would need a phone line for the VIP 722?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

satguy06 said:


> So, I would need a phone line for the VIP 722?


Short answer: no you don't HAVE to have one, but you pay for not having it.
Long Answer: 
At this very moment if you don't have one connected you will pay an additional $5.00 a month.

However, if you have a broadband network connection you can hook up, then the plan is to eventually support dial homes via the Internet. While broadband connectivity is currently implemented it is not a supported dial home connection at this time, so to avoid the $5.00 fee, for now, you need to have a phone line connected.

Additionally, there is DishCOMM, which allows you to use to setup a 'remote' modem through your house's power lines to another DishCOMM enabled receiver that does have a phone line attached. If you do not have another Dish Network receiver with DishCOMM support AND a modem line plugged in then this would not work for you.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

what is the phone line used for? what is it connected it to?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The phone line goes between the satellite receiver and the phone company. You can also connect other phones in your house to the phone line.

E* uses it to report PPV purchases and check status on the receiver (with your receiver calling out occasionally). You can also check your bill and add new channels via applications on DishHOME - only on a phone line.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> The phone line goes between the satellite receiver and the phone company. You can also connect other phones in your house to the phone line.
> 
> E* uses it to report PPV purchases and check status on the receiver (with your receiver calling out occasionally). You can also check your bill and add new channels via applications on DishHOME - only on a phone line.


I forgot about that, you're right. But, why would I be charged for having a phone line? Up to now I haven't been charged a phone line fee. Rob Glasser makes it seem that Dish Network will require me to pay for it, even if I don't have one. Do I need to pay one even if I don't want it?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

satguy06 said:


> I forgot about that, you're right. But, why would I be charged for having a phone line? Up to now I haven't been charged a phone line fee. Rob Glasser makes it seem that Dish Network will require me to pay for it, even if I don't have one. Do I need to pay one even if I don't want it?


Sorry that wasn't clear, on a ViP DVR if you do NOT connect the phone line port to a working phone line Dish Network will charge you a $5.00 a month fee for NOT connecting a phone line. If you hook up your phone line there is no fee.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

why do you need to connect a phone line to a VIP DVR and not to a regular VIP?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Because E* says so. 

E*'s policy charges $5 for each dual tuner receiver not connected to a phone line. The 622 (and soon 722) are dual tuner receivers like the 322, 522 and 625 which also have a $5 fee if not connected to a phone line. The 211 isn't a dual tuner so there is no additional fee for not connecting a phone.

Don't ask for the logic of it ... it's just E* policy.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The ethernet connection is a replacement for the phone line.

If you have a broadband connection to your 622/722 you get no $5 charge henceforth.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

If I put the 722 in my living room and I have a phone line connection in my bedroom. Can i used the phone connection in my bedroom to hook up the phone line?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> The ethernet connection is a replacement for the phone line.
> 
> If you have a broadband connection to your 622/722 you get no $5 charge henceforth.


Eventually, but not yet at this time, while the functionality is in L4.41 it is 'not yet implemented'. I would not disconnect the phone line until we hear from Dish that it is fully implemented.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

satguy06 said:


> If I put the 722 in my living room and I have a phone line connection in my bedroom. Can i used the phone connection in my bedroom to hook up the phone line?


You have to get the phone line to the receiver. There are a variety of ways to do this from the low tech (run a wire) to wireless phone jacks.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Well great...grrr.... I never had the Voom stations though but it's really a bummer that m4 is needed. My cable company is launching these stations within the next 2 months and it's mpeg2.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* has decent deals on MPEG4 receivers ... If you just want Voom paying for a 34~ channel package might be a bit much, but E* HD isn't a bad deal.


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

So external storage isn't availible to 625 owners/leasers?

*Groans* I'm down to 9 hours on my DVR with no chance of getting caught up! Especially with the fall premieres.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> The 722 offers start *AUGUST 15th* ... No, I don't expect the web to be updated or the CSRs to be clued in at midnight tonight. Give E* time to get things updated.


James: next year when I get my HD stuff together, will I still need a phone jack for the EPG, or is this something else?

tia


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> The phone line goes between the satellite receiver and the phone company. You can also connect other phones in your house to the phone line.
> 
> E* uses it to report PPV purchases and check status on the receiver (with your receiver calling out occasionally). You can also check your bill and add new channels via applications on DishHOME - only on a phone line.


Ok No VIPP DVR = no phone line, VIPP DVR = phone line. Got it but I disagree with the policy!!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> Ok No VIPP DVR = no phone line, VIPP DVR = phone line. Got it but I disagree with the policy!!


That isn't the policy, but everybody is allowed to disagree with it. 

The $5/month fee for not being connected to a phone line applies to dual OUTPUT receivers. It doesn't apply to dual tuner receivers that have a single output (721, 921), but it does apply to non-VIP receivers (625) and non-DVR receivers as well (322). It shouldn't be long before you can avoid the fee with an ethernet connection for those receivers that will support it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> James: next year when I get my HD stuff together, will I still need a phone jack for the EPG, or is this something else?


EPG comes via satellite ... no phone line needed for that.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

cyclone27 said:


> I have two 622s. Will I be able to use the same HDD for both receivers and move it back and forth between each receiver?
> Or do I need a seperate HDD dedicated to each receiver?


The formatting on the HDD will allow up to 3 different enabled receivers to be connected to the drive. After that, the HDD will give you the option of going back to your original 3 receivers or reformatting at your 4th (which means all content will be lost and you start all over)....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> The formatting on the HDD will allow up to 3 different enabled receivers to be connected to the drive. After that, the HDD will give you the option of going back to your original 3 receivers or reformatting at your 4th (which means all content will be lost and you start all over)....


Have you read real info from ppl who did try it ?


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

SHADO 1 said:


> Will an internal HD in an external case also work if it has USB 2.0?


This may be a better option anyway. All the external USB HDDs that I have ever seen have only 1 year of warranty while a standalone HDD has usually 5 years. The difference in cost should be minimal when buying an HDD and the corresponding USB2 case to make it work as an external drive compared to buying an already assambled external drive.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Have you read real info from ppl who did try it ?


Not to completely sidestep your question, because I know that sometimes things don't work like they should, but this information has been cemented into my DNA by now...

3 fresh connections on same account prior to a forceful reformat
only 1 external drive at a time
reformats when connected to a foreign receiver
40GB to 750GB single disk HDD are recommended (if not required)

Seagate is the most compatible brand from what I've seen so far (this obviously is not as concrete as everything else I've mentioned)


----------



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

Can I download programs off of my 622 to HD, trade it in for 722 and then replay on the 722?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

seadoo said:


> Can I download programs off of my 622 to HD, trade it in for 722 and then replay on the 722?


Yes. That is exactly why there are three receiver changes allowed by default. If you change receivers or have to replace a receiver it allows you to transfer your recordings to your new receiver.


----------



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Yes. That is exactly why there are three receiver changes allowed by default. If you change receivers or have to replace a receiver it allows you to transfer your recordings to your new receiver.


The reason I asked is the information in the first look seems to say this is not available yet. Is it wrong?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No ... just a conflict in information.

While the folks on the Tech Chat mentioned the current programed limit on moves the first look reflects the advice given by E* not to move the drive between receivers. It is in the realm of "you can but I would not recommend it".


----------



## Sundance (Mar 6, 2004)

Just for the heck of it, has anyone tried hocking up a USB hub and seeing if you are really limited to 1 drive? I was at the Dish tent at the CA state fair and a guy there said in so many words, multi drives were not supported but would not say you couldn't use more than one drive.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As stated on the chat the limit is ONE drive per case and ONE drive case connected at a time. You can have many drives not connected, but the receiver will complain when you attempt to connect the second USB device (even if it is a camera or PocketDish).


----------

